# Thông tin về CB cóc chống giật RCBO Panasonic



## anlacphat (10/10/20)

Aptomat chống giật còn có tên gọi khác là CB chống giật, aptomat chống dòng rò chúng bao gồm những loại sau:
- RCBO là aptomat chống giật dạng tép có bảo vệ quá tải
- RCCB là aptomat chống giật dạng tép
- ELCB là aptomat chống giật dạng khối có bảo vệ quá tải (Earth Leakage Circuit Breaker).


RCBO loại 1 pha so sánh dòng điện chạy qua 2 dây nóng và lạnh. Nếu dòng điện này chênh lệch nhau một ngưỡng rò nhất định thì RCBO sẽ ngắt điện khỏi tải và tải không làm việc nữa. Tiếp đến là RCBO loại 3 pha so sánh dòng điện chạy qua 3 dây pha và dây trung tính. Giúp đóng ngắt dòng điện chính xác và an toàn, tự động ngắt điện khi xảy ra tường hợp ngắn mạch, quá tải, giật điện, bảo vệ gia đình của bạn không bị giật điện khi bất cẩn,...


Nếu khách hàng đang tìm mua aptomat thương hiệu panasonic với giá tốt , hãy liên hệ với An Lạc Phát, chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp thiết bị điện cho công trình và đại lý với giá tốt, liên hệ chúng tôi để được nhận catalogue công tắc ổ cắm panasonic dòng công tắc panasonic wide  cùng nhiều ưu đãi nổi trội khác.

Nhà Phân Phối Thiết Bị Điện An Lạc Phát
Phân Phối Toàn Quốc – Hàng Chính Hãng – Dịch Vụ Tốt
Mã số thuế: 0311 944 829
Địa chỉ: 273/21/1 Tô Hiến Thành, P.13, Q.10, Tp.Hồ Chí Minh
Địa chỉ showroom: Số 971 Hồng Bàng, P.9, Q.6, Tp.Hồ Chí Minh
Chi nhánh Vĩnh Long: 68/7C, Phó Cơ Điều, F.3, Tp. Vĩnh Long
Hotline 24/7 – Zalo: 0908 53 53 53 – Mr. Hoài
Hotline 24/7 – Zalo: 0827 24 24 24 – Mr. Minh
Email: thanhhoai@anlacphat.vn
Website: anlacphat.com - phanphoiled.net - thietbidienpanasonic.org


----------

